# How to install Plus for Windows 98 on Win2000/XP/Vista/7



## jakey8 (Aug 18, 2009)

Yep, nostalgia all over again!  Anyway, here is how to install it.

Put your Plus 98 CD into the drive. Then, copy *all* files to a working folder. Once the copy is complete, right-click the Plus 98 setup in the folder, then click properties. Go to the compatibility tab and check the box that says 'Run this program in compatibility mode.' In the drop-down menu, select Windows 98/Windows ME and click OK. Just run setup and enjoy!


----------

